# Setting up an Epson 9800 for Dye Sub



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm looking at setting up a wide format Epson 9800 for Dye Sublimation.

Currently I'm using Cobra inks in my WF7610 so I contacted them and they have no support for the 8 ink cartridge printers.

I found refillable carts so I'm looking for an ink supplier that also provides the ICC profiles with the ink.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump for a good software rip to run dual cmyk on an Epson 9800?


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

call wasatch i believe they have rip for this printer. I believe jtech inks may support this printer as well


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

So it looks like Wasatch is the way to go for the rip software, what dye is everyone using?


----------



## tcsjose (Aug 24, 2014)

Get the Epson SureColor T7270 44 and buy paper from http://dyesubstore.com ink cartridges from inkowl.com and sawgrass sublime and coreldraw print straight from it and it will work I've been doing it for 2 years now


----------



## tcsjose (Aug 24, 2014)

Conde.com got the ink for 150 a liter


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Epson 9800 pro has 8 ink cartridge package.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks all, here's where I'm @ I picked up 2 Epson 9800's both print great with no issues.
Just received Wasatch SoftRIP 7.4 and J-Next Subly inks.

I'm currently setting up the dual cmyk in softrip and there are a few choices I'm hoping someone has some experience with, in dual cmyk mode it has three options: just use the right 4 ink carts or just the left 4 ink carts or both sets. What would be the advantage to any of the options if any?
I'm leaning towards subly ink in the left 4 carts and cleaner in the right 4 carts. 

Thanks!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

modelaratrod said:


> Thanks all, here's where I'm @ I picked up 2 Epson 9800's both print great with no issues.
> Just received Wasatch SoftRIP 7.4 and J-Next Subly inks.
> 
> I'm currently setting up the dual cmyk in softrip and there are a few choices I'm hoping someone has some experience with, in dual cmyk mode it has three options: just use the right 4 ink carts or just the left 4 ink carts or both sets. What would be the advantage to any of the options if any?
> ...


The advantage of printing from both sets of carts is increased production speed for no loss of resolution. You are effectively getting two 'passes' for the price of one.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Pat, would it be better to run both sets unidirectional or bidirectional?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You would have to judge by print quality, but I imagine running it unidirectional would negate the speed benefit of dual CMYK.
On the other hand, if quality is noticeably better printing unidirectional, then the dual CMYK option will mean you can still maintain bidirectional speeds - best of both worlds I guess.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

I've got an ICC profile from J-Teck it's for a 9700 and they say it's the one for the 9800.
Anyone using J-Next Subly inks in a 9800 or 7800? If so what profile?

Thanks!


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

I would assume dual cmyk would have an effect on speed like with dtg and be faster. I cannot be sure but that is what i know to be true for dtg


----------



## Inner Sub (Mar 10, 2017)

Years ago I had a small 24" Epson, used Wasatch and J-Teck and was really satisfied. Just looking at getting started again and converting a 9800 sounds brilliant. Do you have to change all the tubing? How are you cleaning out the residue of the non sublimation ink?
Thanks,
E


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking for info on "dual cmyk" what order does the left side need to be in? from the factory it's LLB, LM, LC, LB. I'm guessing C would replace LLB, M would replace LM, Y would replace LC and K would replace LB???


----------



## Inner Sub (Mar 10, 2017)

We followed the same color sequence as the right side in our old Epson and it worked perfectly.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, I've got the ink channels all sorted now I'm trying to color profile the printer with an I1 Pro
My question now is do I use the RGB or CMYK test charts? I tried the CMYK and the color is so far off that it reads the first 26 lines and says line 27 has to many errors.


----------



## Inner Sub (Mar 10, 2017)

I do not know if you can use a program like i1Pro for sublimation. My experience, again from several years ago, was that the colors changed so dramatically from what you printed to what appeared on the fabric following transfer, that I spent hours trying to second guess the printed colors. However after a fashion I got good at knowing the curves and was able to color match reasonably accurately...but the test patterns were no help and consumed a ton of dye. I hope others have better experience with i1 Pro or other.
I am following this closely because I really want to get a used 9800 and do the same.
Please keep posing your results.
Thanks


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Profiling on fabric is difficult. The spectro can't get a great read on it. The I1Pro works great for dyesub assuming the printer's in alignment and the lines are crisp.
Use metal or unisub to create the profile(s). It will get you close enough on the fabric IMO, and is much easier to read in the charts. More than likely the charts with the smallest number of patches with do just fine. When I'm in a rush I use the DTP41 chart. 99% of the time it yields good results.


----------



## darealtynitty (Jan 8, 2015)

hey hows it going im currently tryong to convert my 9800 over to dye sub as you did ... could you give me a quick rundown on the process and point me in the right directio ... that would be great ... thanks alot


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm using jteck ink from coastal business and Wasatch softrip, dual CMYK.


----------



## twnfinn (Jun 24, 2013)

What do you guys running the 9800 use for pick up system and heating (curing) the ink? Or are you not printing full rolls at a time?


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

I have it print then cut after each 44" x 64" print and just set aside until I'm ready to press.


----------



## darealtynitty (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey so I’m running dual cmyk j next subtly inks wasatch rip software and still haven’t been able to get things to run smoothly ...my printer stops midway thru job and stops ...but yet printer still says printing ...should I take it off immediate print ..had a guy that was working with me but seems hard to catch up with him since I purchased inks and software ..really need to figure out what I’m doing wrong ...I’m trying to print all over sublimated T-shirt’s I have a 39x39 clamshell heat press that I’m using to cure ..was told 380 degrees for 30 seconds ...already started promoting and have potential orders waiting for me to say let’s go ..could someone please help me!!!!


----------



## Crazyteesrva (Nov 2, 2018)

I was hoping to get some help ironing out print spooler issues with my printer .. I purchased a epson 9800 printer and computer with wasatch from a friend they sold it to me for a good price because for some reason printer will only print small files when trying to print image 40 0x 29 the printer will only print 60% of file then stop ... Printer and print spooler still say printing but nothing else happen and i have to reset wasatch and turn printer off to reset... Any idea what i can do to fix ... I have updated driver and changed usb cord but still having the same problem


----------

